# pumilio ID



## pm9 (Dec 5, 2007)

This pumilio is Mancreek? or not?

I have 2 pumilio. 

Other one is perfect red but they have same color leg.

I wish they are same morph pair..

But I just know 2 about them.(they are 'strawberry dart frog' and red one is male.)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a mancreek, looks to be in bad shape too.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

eh he might be in good shape, lil bit of a belly on him....some of the "man creeks and/or alermentia" (or however its spelled)... have highly varible coloring.

This one is probably just a bit of an "odd duck". or an entirely different morph that got mixed in with some other (happens, but not super often). Be good if we knew a lil more about the background of the frog, where it came from and stuff... health wise some more shots would be helpful like from the top...easier to tell if its skinny from that angle.

Could have fecals done, and get some medicines for parasites and stuff just in case, if its wild caught which it likely is. Dr frye is the man for that. Atleast keep him will fed (but not covered in food, crawlin all over him and such)...a variety of foods would be good. ff's and sprintails, maybe some tropical woodlice, super small phoneix worms. Make sure he gets his vitamin and calcium supplements


----------



## pm9 (Dec 5, 2007)

Some other pics. 

She(or he) is skinny because I succeed in culturing FF recently.

I think she is getting gradually better.



3rd Pic male(surely) is smaller than another pumilio. But he is calling everyday.

When he saw another, he was always calling and then going away slowly. But another frog ignored him.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

they look in decent shape....where did you get them? did the dealer give you any info about them? im still going with man creeks, or whats been coming in as man creeks


----------

